# Is it to far gone.



## go69gto (Apr 21, 2005)

How far gone is to far gone ?? 😕🙁. Bought it in 2005 was not in this bad of shape.. went through a rough spot and it’s been under a tarp on my buddy’s land since 2010. Went back a couple months ago and pulled it out. This is what I found. Now I’m just sick.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Its only as far gone as your spirit, mechanical experience and pocketbook. Your spirit seem to have been given a setback. Here is a some pics of my 74 Z28 when I got it. I had not removed anything myself. No motor no trans no wheels no seats and I can go on. and a current pic.Did 80 percent myself tho. My GTO was not quite as bad.


----------



## go69gto (Apr 21, 2005)

Think right now I’m going to give it my best shot.


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

Nothing is really ever too far gone. The question is how much work are you willing/capable of doing or paying for?
Going to be a lot of work there for sure. The good thing about needing everything fixed is that you have an opportunity to make everything just how you want it.
Good luck!
I see the potential even in her sad state!


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

I feel for you 69,sad to see. Hope for the best


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

What a great story you are going to have when you get it fixed up. I rebuilt my Chevelle living in the dorms in the 80s. What ever I _couldnt do in the parking lot I push pulled or towed it somewhere where I could. You should be able to register it as Historic Vehicle. It doesn't have to be running and so they can not hassle you about tags. You can get it changed when its ready for the road full time. Its the start of a journey._


----------



## 1969GPSJ (Feb 26, 2020)

67ventwindow said:


> What a great story you are going to have when you get it fixed up. I rebuilt my Chevelle living in the dorms in the 80s. What ever I _couldnt do in the parking lot I push pulled or towed it somewhere where I could. You should be able to register it as Historic Vehicle. It doesn't have to be running and so they can not hassle you about tags. You can get it changed when its ready for the road full time. Its the start of a journey._


just think back why you bought the car in 2005 to get re motivated,maybe a Le mans donor car would help


----------

